# Pourquoi mon Mac me demande mon MDP iCloud ?



## Oliviou (24 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Macbook Air mi-2012, avec la dernière version de Mavericks dessus (OSX 10.9.4).

Depuis quelques semaines, peu après l'allumage, le pop-up suivant s'affiche systématiquement, que je sois connecté à internet ou pas : 

*Mot de passe iCloud*
Saisissez le mot de passe de [mon identifiant Apple]

(avec dessous, un champ pour mettre mon mot de passe, puis deux boutons : Annuler - Se connecter)

Je fais toujours "Annuler", car je ne sais pas qui me demande ça, et où va aller l'information, mais iCloud fonctionne parfaitement : aucun raté sur la synchronisation entre le nuage, mon ordi et mon iPhone.

J'ai fait une capture d'écran avec Skitch, qui a nommé par défaut la capture : "UserNotificationCenter.jpg". Je suppose que c'est parce que ça vient de là.

Bref : pourquoi le mac me demande mon mot de passe alors qu'iCloud fonctionne ? Est-ce que je peux renseigner cette case sans que l'info aille entre de mauvaises mains ? Et sinon, comment me débarrasser de cette fenêtre ?

Merci !

O.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2014)

Mavericks est un incorrigible bavard. Sans doute rien de grave.

Maintenant, si tu veux être sûr quil va bien se connecter chez maman Apple, tu installes Little Snitch (en version essai ça suffira) et tu regardes à quelle adresse il veut raconter ta vie.

On nest jamais trop prudent.


----------



## Oliviou (24 Août 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> tu installes Little Snitch (en version essai ça suffira) et tu regardes à quelle adresse il veut raconter ta vie.
> 
> On nest jamais trop prudent.



OK merci, je vais faire ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

Eh bien Little Snitch me dit que ça va. Du coup, j'ai entré le mot de passe, et il ne me le demande plus, et voilà.

Merci !


----------



## Nevcam (28 Novembre 2017)

Hello !

Je relance le sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème.
A chaque démarrage de mon MacBook Pro depuis une semaine il me demande mon mot de passe iCloud alors que iCloud fonctionne parfaitement et qu'il est déjà bien connecté...
Je n'ai pas bien compris à quoi servait Little Snitch et de toute façon étant sur Yosemite, je ne peux plus l'installer...

Si vous savez ce qu'il se passe je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance


----------



## jardineur (29 Janvier 2018)

Nevcam a dit:


> Hello !
> Je relance le sujet car j'ai exactement le même problème.



Yo !

Je plussoie : j'ai ce message sur mes 2 Mavericks alors que je suis déjà connecté puisque je ne coupe pas la connexion. Qui plus est, lorsque je rentre mon mdp, que je sais être bon... (sauf si iCloud attend un clavier QWERTY...) le message réapparaît.

Don j'annule pour m'en débarrasser, mais pour moi, ce message est nouveau... La dernière MàJ iTunes en serait-elle responsable ?

À vous les studios...

Sergio @ iNuage


----------



## Nevcam (29 Janvier 2018)

Salut jardineur !

Pour ma part la solution a simplement été de fermer la session iCloud dans "Préférences Systèmes/iCloud" et de la reconnecter. Au redémarrage, il m'a redemandé le mdp et puis ensuite plus rien aux démarrages suivants.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2018)

Nevcam a dit:


> Salut jardineur !
> 
> Pour ma part la solution a simplement été de fermer la session iCloud dans "Préférences Systèmes/iCloud" et de la reconnecter. Au redémarrage, il m'a redemandé le mdp et puis ensuite plus rien aux démarrages suivants.



J'ai eu ce problème et la solution a aussi été de me déconnecter d'iCloud et me reconnecter.


----------



## jardineur (30 Janvier 2018)

Solution simple s'il en est, j'aurais pu y penser. Je précise que je parlais du MdP de mon identifiant Apple... (qui est le même qu'iCloud, n'est-ce pas ?)

Mais...

Fermeture de la session d'iCloud
Le machin fait son petit merdier avec les éventuels contacts et autres que j'aurais sur mon Mac
Décoche tous les services
Et m'envoie le message "impossible de supprimer votre compte iCloud pour l'instant"
Je fais OK, puisque j'ai pas le choix
Et je referme la session
Qui se referme sans problème
Et me demande de me connecter, ce que je ne fais pas
Je quitte *Préférences Systèmes/iCloud*
Et je redémarre ma machine

Plus de message demandant mon mot de passe iCloud au redémarrage

Bien...

Je redémarre ma session iCloud
Je valide les services iCloud
Et on me demande mon MdP d'identifiant Apple
Ce que je fais
Et hop, message me demandant mon code de sécurité iCloud !
Me souvenais pas en avoir créé.... J'ai mis au pif, ça passe
Puis code de sécurité envoyé par SMS. Ça passe encore
Puis le monsieur me demande de modifier mon code de sécurité iCloud...
Bon, zyva (4 chiffres, tu parles !)
Et a priori tout est OK
Je décoche les services que je ne veux pas

Je quitte et redémarre

Et hop, le message me demandant mon mot de passe iCloud revient 1'11" après avoir ouvert ma session alors que je suis toujours connecté sur iCloud puisque je n'ai pas fermé ma session, n'est-ce pas !
Il faudra que je rentre 4 fois le MdP pour que le machin arrête de me sauter à la figure....

Y'aurait pas comme un bug depuis la double identification ?

Sergio @ va comprendre Charles


----------



## jardineur (31 Janvier 2018)

Bon, je complète ma réponse puisque je ne peux pas l'éditer....

C'est pas 4 fois que je rentre le MdP mais 5.

Pis en faisant Escape au 1er message, il ne revient plus tant que la session reste ouverte.

Sergio @ on fait avec


----------

